# Dev edition ROM's on non dev edition?



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have an offer to buy a very gently used, mint condition Moto x off contract for $300. Up to this point I have been set on the developer edition, but now with this offer I am seriously considering taking the carrier version. My question is, since the verizon carrier version has been rooted, won't all of the ROM's for the developer edition work on the carrier edition since it is the same exact hardware?


----------



## OMJ (Jul 1, 2011)

So far there is no recovery for the carrier edition

Sent from my XT1060 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm aware of that. My question was will the developer editions ROM's also work on carrier editions.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

yes in a sense. they will have to change the update zip and and in the system folder there will b a couple added things needed so you can boot these zips with safestrap


----------



## shane1 (Aug 30, 2011)

The Roms need to be made for safestrap I'm sure there will be some but you never know if a developer is going to do both


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hashcode is working on the Safestrap.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Basically I just want to be sure that if I get the carrier edition will it have anywhere near the same developer support as the developer edition. I am coming from a galaxy nexus and I'm sure my ROM selection won't be as wide as with my GNex but I'm hoping it will be close...I mainly just want to be able to have a ROM that supports the CM theme engine.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

The safestrap will allow plenty of support. Get the phone. $300 is well worth it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## geekabilly (Sep 26, 2011)

das7982 said:


> The safestrap will allow plenty of support. Get the phone. $300 is well worth it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


Agree, great deal, go for it, stock ROM is super

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

I got the phone and I'm rooted...for now. Hoping for safestrap soon. I'm ok with stock. I just froze all of the VZW bloat.


----------

